# in JSF ein download button erstellen



## lucius_vorenus (9. Jun 2011)

Wie kann man in JSF ein download button erstellen?  
danke

lucius


----------



## maki (9. Jun 2011)

Am besten mit einem Button 

Was ist denn deine eigentliche Frage?


----------



## lucius_vorenus (9. Jun 2011)

Zb für Upload gibt es ein Tag:
t:inputFileUpload .. (/myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk).. Gibt es so was für download auch ?


----------



## maki (9. Jun 2011)

Dafür gibt es IME keine Komponente.

Sending_Files - Myfaces Wiki


----------



## lucius_vorenus (9. Jun 2011)

danke...

Ich versuche  es


----------

